# Lord of the Rings on Blue-Ray or HD



## TVisgoodforyou (Nov 25, 2007)

When are the Lord of the Rings movies going to be released in Blue Ray or even HD?

The movies look great on DVD but I want them in 1080p!

I saw some post for 11/23/2007 but that turned out to be a hoax.


----------



## jwebb1970 (Oct 3, 2007)

No word yet, although as a New Line release (division of Time Warner), they'd be dual format if released today.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I just checked over on highdefdigest.com, and they don't show the series as planned currently in either format.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

Kind of funny how the big name movies such as Star Wars and LOTR haven't chosen a format to support yet.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It was the same thing with Star Wars on DVD.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

DBS Commando said:


> Kind of funny how the big name movies such as Star Wars and LOTR haven't chosen a format to support yet.


I guess that would depend on your definition of "big name". There are certainly a lot of high-grossing and or high-selling films on both formats. Close Encounters of the Third Kind would almost HAVE to be considered a big name....and it's on HiDef.

Transformers, while not everyone's cup of tea, certainly made a splash this summer...and it's on HiDef.

All the major studios, and a few of the minors have picked either one or both formats, and are producing catalog titles in HiDef.

On the other hand......

As of 11/30 there are only 361 Blu-Ray titles released with an additional 57 announced and 352 HD-DVD titles released with an additional 44 titles announced (includes HD-DVD/DVD combo discs) That's a grand total of 814 potential HiDef titles compared to 80,237 available DVD titles.

So certainly not much market penetration, yet. But the studios are putting out a fairly good mix of blockbuster, catalog, and niche interest titles in HiDef.

Now, if there wasn't a format war going on, we'd probably see a LOT more titles released/announced..........


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

New line isn't going to release LotR on any high-def format while they're still arguing with Peter Jackson over how many *DVDs* were sold.


----------



## jwebb1970 (Oct 3, 2007)

djlong said:


> New line isn't going to release LotR on any high-def format while they're still arguing with Peter Jackson over how many *DVDs* were sold.


I believe that is the definitive answer to the "why" question.


----------



## ocnier (May 8, 2003)

Then it will never get released.


----------

